# Azrieli Towers in Tel Aviv



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

*The Azrieli Towers in Tel Aviv -israel*


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I just keep asking if the Square Tower in this complex is even going to contain a hotel or residential use according to the development agreement, but every time I ask it, there's no answer.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

why making a thread for these towers here? i'm sure we've already a thread in the ROT


----------



## LOVEMY11 (Aug 21, 2010)

TEL AVIV TEL AVIV TEL AVIV :banana:


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

^^

lol


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> I just keep asking if the Square Tower in this complex is even going to contain a hotel or residential use according to the development agreement, but every time I ask it, there's no answer.


http://www.afi-hotels.com/Crowne_Plaza_City_Center_TLV


----------

